# transmission oil for my vlsd tranny.



## A5295 (Nov 19, 2003)

have my VLSD tranny on the way, but am kinda confused about the proper gear oil to use. It calls for GL4 compliant gear oil in my open diff tranny. 

I called nissan this morning, and they stated that they would charge me 7 bucks a quart for some pennzoil with the additive in it. I forgot to ask about the rating on the oil, though. the only oils I have been able to find for around here are GL5 compliant. From reading the labels on the oil, it should work just fine. I found one oil that said it was designed for lsd's but i found an article on pennzoil's website that says that it is not interchangeable. 

Is there an additive that i can purchase?

Here's the article: http://www.pennzoil-quakerstate.com...ns/pdf/p21b.pdf

I found the article on a maxima site where the guy was warning people about using a gl5 oil. the link to his article: http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/800

tell me what you guys think...

Michael


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

redline mt-90

i dont think gl5 would be a good choice


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

mike, what kind of transmission did you get exactly. Im right behind you on this one because I will need a new tranny too. I would really appreciate it if you could let me know what kind of tranny i need to buy.

Did you get an I30T with VLSD ? what year model transmission do i need, any leads on where i should buy from and do we also have to get a new drivers side axle ?

redline mt-90 (GL 4 Grade)
www.myoilshop.com
For 10% discount, at check out, type in: 675421


----------

